# Wie kann ich Schrift schwarz umranden?



## janter (23. Januar 2004)

hallo an alle!

Ich hab malwieder ne Frage =)

Wie kriege ich einen schwarzen Rand um eine Schrift ?


----------



## derTim (23. Januar 2004)

Doppelklick auf die Ebene, dann ganz unten auf "Stroke".

Da kannst du dann die Farbe und Dicke der Linie auswählen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Nur zum Verständnis, Stroke ist auch gleich "Kontur". Nicht, dass noch Fragen aufkommen


----------



## nEutRa (25. Januar 2004)

Und wenn du 'n älteres PhotoShop hast, mit rechtsklick auf die Textebene klicken.
Die entstandene Auswahl mit Rechtsklich anklicken und Kontor wählen.
Beliebigen Wert eingeben...


----------

